# New toy - microscope



## chka (16 Jun 2018)

Got a new toy - Levenhuk 330 microscope and camera for it 

First experiments :


----------



## tam (17 Jun 2018)

That's soooo cool!


----------



## lazybones51 (19 Jun 2018)

Wow, really interesting seeing these little critters so close up.


----------



## chka (22 Jul 2018)




----------



## Louielubert (2 Sep 2018)

so interesting


----------



## chka (2 Sep 2018)

Amano shrimp larva - day 1st...


----------



## chka (8 Sep 2018)

Another item in my collection


----------



## Wolfito (20 Jun 2019)

woooow nice. how much was the toy?


----------



## chka (20 Jun 2019)

Wolfito said:


> woooow nice. how much was the toy?



About 200 for microscop, plus about same for eyepiece camera


----------

